# who has the "temple" background?



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i remember seeing a member on here with a background w/ with pillars and such...

i really like this background and i was wondering where you got it from.

i think that this background willm be one of the only backgropunds that go with my gravel...

i cant find something like this anywhere...any info?


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

twas me.......


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

twas me too....


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

backgrounds can spice up the looks of the tank too









nice pics


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

If you have red bellies go with solid black backgroung and black sand! Makes my reds look awesome


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Never noticed that temple either.. Does look like a badass..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

traumatic also uses them. his rhom is in the pinned topic in the picture gallery entitled rhom 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=2564


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> traumatic also uses them. his rhom is in the pinned topic in the picture gallery entitled rhom
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=2564


 Actually it's a real pillar, made of plastic. it's about a foot square at the base and 22" tall. They are sold as lawn ornaments that hold the large mirrored spheres. I bought it at Meijer, or any lawn and garden store.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

good idea!!!


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

You can find that background at BIGALSONLINE.COM.
It's called "Greek ruins."


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thanks..









i was trying to find the pics i saw in the pics and video forum, but i gave up and started this thread.

was much easier


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

JesseD said:


> thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u are lazy








but those backgrounds really are bada$%


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i am not lazy i looked through a sh*t load of pics









damn....i wanted the background for my 90g tank and it is 24" tall

the greek ruins only come in 18


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I can post if you want pictures of Greek ruins in order to put in your tanks!!!!!!








....just kiding.......
It's a very nice backround and of course we don't have in Greece...... :sad:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

petsmart carries the temple..i think its like 29 buck..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> i am not lazy i looked through a sh*t load of pics


i know what u mean i would of done the same


----------

